# Viper5901 Loses Its Memory. Forgets MTS



## GETCARTER (Nov 8, 2011)

The car has been to the shop twice to have the remote start fixed, I just got it back tonight because they said it was finished which I believe it was but it lost its memory. The MTS procedure needs to be done so that the car/ remote knows that it is safe to start the car. I got home and followed the step by step procedure and afterwards my car will turn over no problem. I can get out turn it on and off multiple times... but once I actually put the car in gear and drive off and come back to a stop turn it off etc, leave it in neutral and go to use the remote start is wont do it. It flashes 7 times which indicates to set up the MTS procedure. I have done it about 8 times tonight and it keeps doing it over and over. If someone could please help me it would be much appreciated! thank you.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

GETCARTER said:


> The car has been to the shop twice to have the remote start fixed, I just got it back tonight because they said it was finished which I believe it was but it lost its memory. The MTS procedure needs to be done so that the car/ remote knows that it is safe to start the car. I got home and followed the step by step procedure and afterwards my car will turn over no problem. I can get out turn it on and off multiple times... but once I actually put the car in gear and drive off and come back to a stop turn it off etc, leave it in neutral and go to use the remote start is wont do it. It flashes 7 times which indicates to set up the MTS procedure. I have done it about 8 times tonight and it keeps doing it over and over. If someone could please help me it would be much appreciated! thank you.


 If you have the remote start in a car/truck with a manual transmission, you will have to do the procedure each time. There is no getting around it, if your saying after doing the procedure it still will not start then you need to go back to where you bought it. I don't even like putting them in a manual transmission car. If it is showing that you did not do the procedure when in fact you did, then you may need to wait while existing the car to do the procedure after a minute or so see if that helps.


----------



## GETCARTER (Nov 8, 2011)

jaggerwild said:


> If you have the remote start in a car/truck with a manual transmission, you will have to do the procedure each time. There is no getting around it, if your saying after doing the procedure it still will not start then you need to go back to where you bought it. I don't even like putting them in a manual transmission car. If it is showing that you did not do the procedure when in fact you did, then you may need to wait while existing the car to do the procedure after a minute or so see if that helps.


Hey thank you for the reply, I just figured this out today as I went back to the dealer and spoke with them on it and this is when I found out I have to do this procedure every time when wanting to use the remote start. So It does work.. I read the manual many times but it just does not state you have to do this each time. 

Im not the biggest fan of the remote start on a manual aswell but owning a car with leather seats ( which doesn’t have heated seats ) I ended up getting it. 

Thanks again.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

GETCARTER said:


> Hey thank you for the reply, I just figured this out today as I went back to the dealer and spoke with them on it and this is when I found out I have to do this procedure every time when wanting to use the remote start. So It does work.. I read the manual many times but it just does not state you have to do this each time.
> 
> Im not the biggest fan of the remote start on a manual aswell but owning a car with leather seats ( which doesn’t have heated seats ) I ended up getting it.
> 
> Thanks again.


LOL Understand! You can add seat warmers to any car/truck, also hook them to the remote starter as well.


----------

